# 2004 Turkey Mount (pics)



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I just picked up my 2004 Turkey mount and thought I would share some photos.




























My 2003 Turkey too....



















And our den/computer room...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice birds !  I like the way you had'em mounted !


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Very Nice Birds!


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice birds. Those spurs are huge!

Jay


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Sweet birds.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Married? I almost got a bobcat in our bedroom.

Nice turkeys - they are more difficult than all other birds.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Who did you have mount them? I've done tail mounts myself but, those are SWEET!!!!! I'm not too far from you and would like to know the name of the taxidermist........if you don't mind


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Man those are nice!!! I see one in my future couple of things have to happen though..My Divorce is final...I get another Turkey. :lol:


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Nabers Taxidermy Studio, (616) 455-2880, 34 76th St Sw Grand Rapids, Mi 49548-7213


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Feb 7, 2005)

nice bird

I did not see any stats. weight? beard length? spur length?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

My taxidermist is AWESOME! Thanks for posting the contact info bro.... If you use him tell him I sent you. I started with him on my first mount in the early 90's and he has done 10 mounts for me so far. He still has a coyote that I shot this past November while deer hunting. He is doing a full body howling mount. I will have to post the pics when I get it back. 

The roosted turkey was scored by CBM and NWTF.

CBM scored 14 8/16"
NWTFscored 75.6875

He was 21.5 lbs.
11 1/2" beard
1 3/4" spurs

Shot him May 19, 2004

The daybed is just for guests (mother-in-law) so she can look up at the attacking raptors.... 

My wife is pretty good about mounts in the house (no smart comments guys). We have a muley, whitetail, and an antelope in the family room, a full flying grouse in the dinning room, the two turkeys in the den, and the coyote is going to go in our two-story foyer about half-way up on a shelf. I have a whitetail, half-black bear, turkey fan plaque, and 42 1/4" Northern Pike up at our cottage.

Thanks for the comments.

Mark


----------

